# New puppy & new parents!



## Cremeegg101 (May 14, 2018)

Hello,
My partner and I collected our puppy 4 days ago. He is so lovely but it has already felt like a lifetime of worrying about him!
He has been very busy meeting people and spending quality time playing and cutching with my partner and I.
He has slept in his crate well, some crying but amazingly well to to think he is used to being with 8 siblings!
I am just worried that he won't poo (or wee) when I take him outside and I am concerned that he's holding it in and almost thinks hes meant to save it up for inside?! Maybe I'm being OTT because hes so so young? Im just conscious of being as consistent as possible and not moving the goalposts later on. He has pads but hasn't really used them (he prefers to run off with them and have us chase him) our garden is not secure so hes on the lead and im worried its too much pressure to go infront of me. 
We dont have a go when it has happened inside but he didnt go all evening or all today (so far) so I'm just stressing. I think it'll be easier once he can go out walking (4 weeks time) but its just coping for now. he will be left in his crate eventually for a morning or an afternoon so i just dont want him to have to go in there and be distressed. he seems to like to go in the room he first spent time in... Should i put a pad in there? Its no where near the door though! Confused!
Im sure I'll have lots of queries along the way but please feel free to offer us any advice, especially regarding what is expected timeline wise with training and toileting.
Kind regards!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Get rid of puppy pads and just be consistent with taking him outside for all toileting. Can you make just part of the garden secure for him to run round as that will make your life an awful lot easier not just now but as he grows slightly and needs a bit of a decent run around. Ideally you just need to go outside and just wait for him to go then reward lots and lots - but that will be difficult on a lead as he will also be finding that an odd feeling which might be why he is taking a while to get used to it.


----------



## Cremeegg101 (May 14, 2018)

Hi there. We are having someone look at the garden tomorrow so hope the garden will be secure asap.
I actually did let him loose earlier and he did poo which was amazing! But I am feeling a bit anxious and overwhelmed so I'm expecting future mistakes.
He also used one of the pads for a wee too. Its so hard to get him out quickly enough so I'm not sure about getting rid of the pads now we've started. Whats the general consensus?
I'm just feeling very tired and alone  I will look into puppy classes, but I just feel a bit like ah, I am lacking freedom to switch off. I know I can put him in the crate but I worry what noise he will make and whether the neighbors will get annoyed! Ah, any words of wisdom much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Cremeegg101 (May 14, 2018)

I feel like I must be getting my timings wrong if I'm missing his wees but there just doesnt seem to be any rhythm or rhyme to it, so I have missed quite a few and like I said he's so distracted outside that he cant stop to wee. Like i said it feels like he thinks hes meant to do both inside! Maybe being tired means I'm not doing well with the timings. He looks at me completely confused like he's got no idea what I want from him.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Puppy pads just confuse the issue. You need to take him out when he wakes up, when he has eaten and when he has played, any time you see him start to sniff around and at least every hour otherwise. If he gets it right then tons of praise. If he toilets in the house you say nothing and just clear up with something which will get rid of the scent properly (biological washing powder made into a solution will do it) If you see him start to go scoop him up and take him out quickly.

Puppy classes are an excellent idea - look for well run reward based classes with limited numbers. If you are in the UK try here http://www.apdt.co.uk/dog-owners/local-dog-trainers


----------



## Cremeegg101 (May 14, 2018)

Thanks. What do you think about crate training? Hes just toileted outside(!) And had his tea in his crate. But now he's crying. It usually stops after a while, he's never in there long (apart from overnight) but I've literally got nothing done today and I'm back at work tomorrow. I just feel awful when hes crying and barking, I think im supposed to ignore it? Its worse when I walk by him but to get stuff done I need to. Should i ignore him or say hello etc.? I'm so sorry, I have so many questions! Thanks


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

+1 re ditch the pads. A regular schedule and texture to poo on - dogs are great at any routine and learn quick. Take him out very regularly and on the same surface. 

Re ignoring... it’s probably best to do in short bursts, then get longer. The danger is, as above, dogs learn routines and patterns, very quick and before you will know. So you can inadvertently be trained by them to respond to their behaviour if you’re not careful!

Keeping him entertained will get him to sleep. Be careful out to over stimulate as they can play up when over tired. Most dogs sleep a lot. 

Puppy classes are good but I learned a lot more myself and practicing. YouTube videos are a godsend for training. Zak George and Kikopup are great.


----------



## Cremeegg101 (May 14, 2018)

Thanks! I'll check them out asap. He's gone to work with my partner this morning and apparently hes been good, ah, bless him!
Next question, hes only 8-9 weeks old and my neighbour commented that he shouldn't be outside yet. I know he's not supposed to go walking or anything like that but I really dont want to keep him in to go to the toilet! Now I'm worrying that he is going to get some awful disease?!?! What do you think? I just think its unfair (and not very nice for us) for him to get used to going in the house for a month then change the rules.
Do you think it'll call get harder before it gets better? I heard they get even more manic when they need fewer naps and stay crazy for longer, ah!
Thanks!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

It depends on what else has access to your garden. If it’s relatively protected and not used by other dogs, foxes, etc I think you’re fine. That was my attitude. 

I won’t say it will get better or worse - it will be different!!

A lot of how they are like depends on how you are with them. 

At such an early stage they’re a bit hopeless, you need to teach them their name, how to learn even. A kong is great, but it takes them a while to learn those. Soft toys and chews (bulls pizzles) are good playthings even at that age.


----------



## RileyD (Apr 4, 2018)

Here is what worked for me:

A regular schedule every day: up at the same time, immediately outside, then eat breakfast, play, outside to potty, nap, outside to potty, training time, outside to potty, crate, then immediately outside to potty. 

Even if your life is not super structured, just always take the pup outside immediately after every activity (nap, play, crate, wake up) and before crate at night. 

Feeding and watering at the same time is also a huge help because you will learn how soon after food your pup will need to poo or wee. We stop all food and water about 1.5 - 2 hours before bedtime.

Do not use pads. They are confusing. Put your dog on the leash and take them outside to potty. Be sure to praise and treat EVERY TIME they potty outside - like immediately after they finish doing their business. This lets them know you are super happy with them pottying outside. We also say "get busy" while Riley is doing her business - some dogs can be taught to go on command and, while Riley isn't one of them, it does let her know that we shouldn't dilly-dally. It will take your pup many months to not have accidents. Riley is 4.5 and we rarely have accidents now, but they do happen - I suspect she will be 10 months before we can fully trust her.

Your neighbor that said your pup shouldn't go outside is mistaken. You absolutely need to take your pup outside - just always on leash until your garden is secure. Even when your garden is secure, you should never leave your pup out there alone until they are much older. We do not have a secured yard yet and I take Riley out on leash. 

Your neighbor may have been referring to taking your pup out around other dogs. If that's the case, she/he is sort of correct - your pup should not be around un-vaccinated dogs until your pup has gone through all of his/her vaccinations. But if you know that the the other dogs near your pup have been vaccinated, you should be fine. 

As for crate training: Riley cried and screamed her head off whenever we would put her in her crate and leave her alone. At night, she did fine because her crate was by our bed - but during the day, if we left, she was insane. I did some really consistent crate training with her to ease her in to her crate while I was there (hot dog pieces as treats to get her to go in and leave door open, hot dog treats to get her to sit in crate with door open, then close door and treat, then open door and have her stay inside until i tell her to come out). We did each step above for several days before adding the next step. The other thing is giving her a Kong with peanut butter (frozen) only when she is in the crate just before I leave. 

Also -- leave your pup only for 15 minutes at first and then gradually (over several weeks and months) leave them for longer. Riley is 4.5 months and she just yesterday stayed in her crate for 4.5 hours (except at night). Good rule of thumb is 1 hour per month old until they get to be about 10 months. I personally don't think a dog should ever be crated for more than 10 hours.

But...my biggest piece of advice to you to have fun with your pup. Dogs are resilient and forgiving and as long as you are consistent and rewarding for good behaviors, your pup will do just fine!


----------



## Derek (Jan 31, 2017)

I am 65 and got my first puppy four months ago ..my wife had a couple when when she was younger...so it was all new and I understand your concern
For a year before the puppy I read books, watched YouTube etc and got quite confused
Although English I live in the US in a condominium so we have no private area, so we were diligent in taking him out regularly for the toilet on his lead and he got it within a week that this is where he does his business after just three wee accidents in the house....took him out straight after the accidents by the way even though he had emptied his bladder...from ten weeks to now , 5 months Kevin as always let us know when he wants to go out for the toilet. Definitely no wee pads involved...that just seems to confuse
Crate training...was by our bed for three weeks and after night two he sleeps from 10 pm till 7 pm no problem in the crate which is now not in the bedroom and at least twice during the day I say bed and he goes straight to his bed and regularly stays there for at least three hours plus with no problem and no noises .... I make sure I praise him for doing his toilet still and being good in his crate 
One thing I learnt very quickly....like humans every dog is different and they respond well to praise , affection and security 
My wife and I love enjoy Kevin as part of our family...only been three months but he is such a great pet and totally himself 
I have the added bonus of being retired and so I was around all the time in those early days and I think that made a difference 
But Kevin and is an individual and so is your dog
Don't stress, just look forward to years of friendship and enjoyment


----------

